# Dealing with Co-Workers who Hate You



## roberts (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a coworker who completely hates me. He has to walk by my desk to get to his and he always sighs loudly, or mumbles "useless" as he walks by my desk. He jumps on every little thing I do wrong, and seems to delight in putting me in awkward situations. Ive complained to my supervisor in the past but he is apparently a "protected" employee as he owns a product that integral to my companies product, and if he goes so do the product. I don't know what to do.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

I would say sit him aside and read him the facts of life, but that might not come off well to your boss seeing that you already told him there's an issue between you and him.

The only thing you can do is ignore this prick and hope that he moves on which I get is easier said than done if you're working in a smaller office, but I honestly don't see a better way that wouldn't result in you losing your job.

I seriously can't stand people like this though. But one more thing: is there anyway you can ask for a transfer to a different building or something? That might help.


----------



## uyy (Oct 7, 2014)

what a ****ing douchebag, ignore that moron, that immature fool is filth, and those kind of people **** up the world. his opinion means nothing AT ALL, i promise you it means nothing, you are beautiful and you matter roberts


----------



## uyy (Oct 7, 2014)

ignore his comments too, act as if you didn't even hear them, don;t look at him or acknowledge his presence, people HATE when you ignore them, they feel stupid.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh man, I had a co-worker like this. She was a bit more passive though. We were complete opposites, and if I did something wrong (which thankfully was not often) she would openly laugh, but then cover it up. Sometimes she mocked me when I made mistakes or tried to make me feel stupid (it didn't work). "How could you do that?" "It's just common sense to do..." I never acknowledged her comments nor acted upon them, despite her many complaints. It was rough times, but it was easy to know what annoyed her (she always voiced her thoughts) and I could easily keep doing those things. I don't recommend that, though. Despite our differences, I never hated her. We were just vastly different.

But, yeah, deep down, some of her comments and actions hurt and did make me feel bad. At the very worst, I took an early lunch to get away from her, and to stagger our lunches, and contemplated quitting my job. I walked back in, and didn't quit. 

My supervisor knew about all of it but never did anything about it. Honestly, if I were in her situation, I wouldn't have, either. They were friends, but I did decent enough work to not ever get lectured or on my supervisor's bad side.

Anyways, I ignored my problem. It didn't go away, but it never got worse, either. But maybe yours will go away.

Good luck. Sorry I have no advice.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

God workplace bullies give me the ****s. It is just like high school but worse because people really should be mature enough and know better, but obviously you will always have idiots like this. If your boss won't listen, take it up with whatever government department deals with this stuff. It is workplace bullying and it is unacceptable. Jerks like this guy need to be taught a lesson, because otherwise they will just keep doing this kind of thing and getting away with it over and over again.


----------

